# IEC Conditional Acceptance Letter turnaround time



## katqq (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My friend sent in her application for the IEC Conditional Acceptance Letter on the 12th April and and I sent mine in on the 24th April.
Has anyone got any news on the latest turn around time?

Thanks


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

mine was really really quick, from the date i popped it in te postbox to the notification i got back it was 7 days including the weekend though this was back in mid/late Feb. the LOI part was less than 2 weeks too!


----------



## katqq (Mar 31, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> mine was really really quick, from the date i popped it in te postbox to the notification i got back it was 7 days including the weekend though this was back in mid/late Feb. the LOI part was less than 2 weeks too!


Thanks RhychelleW. Is the notification to say your application was ok and they would issue an LOI or do they send a notification to acknowledge receipt of your application?

Thanks!


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

For the conditional acceptance letter it was 7 days from the date I posted it. For the LOI it was less than 2 weeks from the date I hit submit online.
The little mail to say my app was received came in the day after but its just an auto response through CIC.


----------



## katqq (Mar 31, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> For the conditional acceptance letter it was 7 days from the date I posted it. For the LOI it was less than 2 weeks from the date I hit submit online.
> The little mail to say my app was received came in the day after but its just an auto response through CIC.


Yay my conditional acceptance letter, so that's 7 business days for turn around. 

RhychelleW, once you have submitted everything online for LOI, is it then emailed to you? Or snail mail? I am leaving the country not for Canada in middle of June but I am conscious if I will receive it after then so wanted to check it is all soft copy stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i was away for work and had the same worry, from memory it is all online unless you listed a specific return postal address on your forms in some special section. for me on myCIC the system generated a little notification to say 'application received' the day after hitting 'submit'. i then got email notifications to ymy personal email to say when i had any 'messages' in the myCIC account, you dont need to keep/print those as far as i am aware as they were only one liners/FYI's. the email from the website to say i my LOI was sitting there to be printed went to my work spam folder so i didnt even know it came in until a few days later. 
after all that IEC then sent me a seperate email to print/save to say your app has been proceesed/approved etc  all very quick and easy. i had to take a copy of my apps to US consulate to get a b2 visa a month later and was able to log back into myCIC and everything was still there so if you do lose/damage anything it can be reprinted which was nifty!


----------

